
EU Member States agree on monitoring and filtering of internet uploads - rwmj
https://edri.org/eu-member-states-agree-on-monitoring-filtering-of-internet-uploads/
======
sandstrom
Right now this is a proposal by the EU commission (which is composed of
representatives from the member states), but it won't become EU law until it's
approved by the EU parliament.

I hope this will die in parliament. If you live in a EU country this is a good
time to email your representative!

I think this summary by Julia Reda (a member of parliament) was really good:

[https://juliareda.eu/2018/05/censorship-machines-link-tax-
fi...](https://juliareda.eu/2018/05/censorship-machines-link-tax-finish-line/)

(although biased, she is not in favour of filtering and monitoring)

~~~
mindcrash
This will not die in Parlement, for the simple reason that the Parlement is a
toothless tiger. It's an instrument to make it look like the EU is democratic,
while it's not.

If this is approved by the EC (the only actual institution within the EU with
any power) it is just going to be law, and nobody will be able to stop it.

I hope some day soon enough people will see that if we want to have any kind
of future in Europe in which we and our children are able to live with dignity
we need to put our political differences aside and destroy this ideological
monster together, before it destroys us.

------
frockington
This will only embolden Euroskeptic parties. It appears Italy may be only the
beginning of this summers drama in the EU

------
nafey
How will they monitor encrypted traffic?

~~~
strictnein
It's likely that they would require the site you are uploading the data to to
filter it.

------
pavel_lishin
This article makes it very hard to understand what the issue being discussed
is.

------
joeseeder
Who, like what exact person, persons are bringing it back, all the time to
censor the populus ?

Can we just “tell” “them” to get lost and leave us alone for good ?

------
BLanen
Didn't really expect ALDE to be ok with this.

